# Borat learns to defend himself



## Dec (Dec 29, 2006)

dec


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

I think Mr. Passmore did a good job with explaining things without being outwardly judgemental of the offbeat questions he was asked.  I was impressed with the way he handled himself and how he maintained his professionalism throughout. I really don't find "Borat" funny, just annoying as hell personally.


----------



## Dec (Dec 29, 2006)

I find him funny, but he is a polarizing character. Its either love him or hate him. 

The instructor handeled himself well, not everyone can maintain that level of cool


-Dec


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 29, 2006)

Comedic genius!


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 29, 2006)

I am kind of distrubed by it.

I have not seen the movie, but wasn't it a case of this guy passing himself off as a legitimate documentary maker from another country and the people he interviewed were not part of the joke?

If so, I think the proper response to questions like, "how do you shut up a woman" would be "get the hell out of my dojang you jerk!"

I have seen how people will do or say anything in the hope that they will be put on the air.


----------



## itengu (Jan 12, 2007)

that is funny!!.. better still Borat selected a McDojo .. shame they did not show the mount defense.. that was building up to be comical


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 12, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> Comedic genius!


 

indeed!


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm still amazed that people are dumb or ignorant enough to take him seriously. It IS possible to question somebody without being politcally incorrect. Makes it funnier that they think they're avoiding looking like a sucker for the camera by taking him seriously.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 13, 2007)

Solidman82 said:


> I'm still amazed that people are dumb or ignorant enough to take him seriously. It IS possible to question somebody without being politcally incorrect. Makes it funnier that they think they're avoiding looking like a sucker for the camera by taking him seriously.


 
I feel the exact same way.
I am amazed that he can stay in character with some of the reactions he gets.
I was particularly amazed at the southern guy running for congress that said jews will go to hell because they dont believe in jesus.


----------

